# How to get working ics launcher on tweakstock+theme (no fc)



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Whassup everybody, just wanted to drop a post for anybody who likes the ics launcher but is frustrated with the force closes on tweakstock with a theme. I had tweakstock loaded up originally with boost's ics2.2 theme on top. I really liked this set-up as it has a different version of the ics launcher than the one available on the market. I think it is the same launcher, same devs, maybe just an older version, but i like how the app drawer scrolls vertically. Anyhow, a few days later i saw the mnml theme available. I love the mnml theme but wanted to keep the ics launcher from the ics theme. Well, i flashed the mnml theme and to my surprise it kept the launcher. Everything was great.
A week or so later i wanted to try out jt's actual ics build. I flashed the alpha ics build, played with it for a couple minutes and then wanted to go back to my last set-up. (I know a cwm backup would have been the fastest way to go back, but cwm will not restore for me.) So i re-flashed tweakstock, flashed mnml theme and downloaded ics launcher from the market. For some reason, the ics launcher constantly force-closed. I could not figure out what was happening because it worked flawlessly before. Then i realized, it was the market version of the launcher crashing. The version in the ics theme was solid. So i uninstalled the launcher, re-flashed boosts ics theme, re-booted, then went back into recovery and flashed the mnml theme and...ta-da working ics launcher on tweakstock with the mnml theme. Sorry that was so long-winded.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

But do you retain the look of the SMS messenger and the extra pulldown options like flashlight, etc?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Please keep this in mind as you attempt to use any theme.

A theme should only be used with the rom it is designed for. This theme was made for stock, deodexed ep4d. Not Tweakstock. By flashing this theme over tweakstock, you are effectively undoing all the mods that tweakstock had.

I realize that you later flashed mnml tweak over tweakstock, which was made for tweak stock. However, there are likely still changes from the ics theme you flashed previously.

In conclusion, Do not flash a theme, if it wasn't made for the rom you are on.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess that's what I was asking in a roundabout way. If it removes all the add-ons that Tweakstock had there's really no reason to use Tweakstock in the first place.


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

I understand that it removes some of tweakstock's optimizations, but like I said, I like the ics launcher and this is the only way to get that to work. I also prefer tweakstock as a base over infinity for the mnml theme and it is more stable. And yes it retains the additional pulldowns and all.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Did you try fixing permissions?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

an easier way to do this would be to pull the ics launcher out of boost's theme and put it in /system/app, set permissions, then reboot.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> an easier way to do this would be to pull the ics launcher out of boost's theme and put it in /system/app, set permissions, then reboot.


This.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> an easier way to do this would be to pull the ics launcher out of boost's theme and put it in /system/app, set permissions, then reboot.


I'd be interested in trying this, but what permissions need to be set?


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

zhakrin said:


> I'd be interested in trying this, but what permissions need to be set?


I set permissions in root explorer like this rw-r--r--., another option is to put the apk in a flashable zip via 7zip and flash it, then permissions will be set for you.


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

So how do I do this? I just open the .zip file from the theme and copy it out of there? Sorry, but i've never pulled something from a rom or theme before. Or if you have it, zakrin, can you post that file? Thanks to dwith for the rom and everyone else for their help.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

If I take the ICS theme that has the launcher we want and delete everything out of the app folder except for it, and also everything out of the fonts folder, will it just install the launcher? Do I need to leave the stuff in the framework folder or delete that too?


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

zhakrin said:


> If I take the ICS theme that has the launcher we want and delete everything out of the app folder except for it, and also everything out of the fonts folder, will it just install the launcher? Do I need to leave the stuff in the framework folder or delete that too?


+1, if any of you guys can help us out it would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

First off use 7zip. Then open the theme/rom file you want to pull out of by right clicking on it then go to 7zip then 'open archive'. Now in a new window open the old theme/rom file that you are going to use as your flashable zip, open it in the same way and delete everything but the system/app folder, and the meta-inf folder (keep everything inside this folder as well) now just drag and drop the apk out of the pull file to the old theme file and put it in system/app. Now back out of the file fully, put it on your sdcard and flash. Feel free to rename the zip so you know what it is. Hope this helps, typing on my phone and its a pita, lol.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

The reason for doing it this way is so you don't have to unzip then rezip, by using the, open archive, method you can place files in the zip then 7zip compresses for you on the fly.


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't you need a signed empty zip? Then you can flash the zip in cwr... The zip can be found on xda from endless2232 or spc_hicks09(sorry if I got the exact spelling wrong)...inside I believe endless posted in his theming tutorial ousted the link he made of a empty flashable zip....

4G LTE Tapatalked


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Haven't managed to get it to work so far. Hopefully boost192 will update his ICS theme soon and I can just flash it then the MNML theme over that and the launcher sticks.


----------



## Endless2232 (Oct 3, 2011)

I will look into this tomorrow and post a .zip you can flash.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

zhakrin said:


> I will look into this tomorrow and post a .zip you can flash.


Beat ya to it


----------



## Endless2232 (Oct 3, 2011)

DroidBlaze said:


> I made a flashable zip for you by taking the ICS theme by boost and removing everything but the ICS launcher. If this doesn't work let me know.
> 
> ICS Launcher
> 
> Beat ya to it


I hope your .zip bricks his phone. =P But thanks for taking care of it.

And if his doesn't work this should take care of it for you. Launcher_ICS


----------

